

Ask HN: How can I identify which problems I should solve in my spare time? - lewisflude

More specifically, web projects.<p>I'm a front-end web developer who's looking to brush up on back-end development. Stuff like Rails, Node.js, Ember.js and so on.<p>I've been trying to work out what to build next, but I have <i>writers block</i> and it's very frustrating. I'm not expecting anybody to give me an idea, but I was wondering if there's anything I could or should be doing to muster up some ideas.
======
gradschool
<http://www.sixmonthmba.com/2009/02/999ideas.html>

------
pav3l
<http://paulgraham.com/startupideas.html>

------
OafTobark
Are you not experiencing any minor issues to solve for yourself?

------
bmelton
Whichever problem you have that you would pay the most to solve.

If it isn't a problem that you actually have, then it probably isn't worth
solving. If it isn't a problem you actually have, it's likely going to be much
harder to solve (even if it exists).

If it's a _real_ problem that you have, it's likely that somebody else has the
problem too. After you identify the problem, it should be easy enough to ask
around and see who else has the same problem.

